# Router Mega Review - Dewalt and Porter Cable



## BoardSMITH

Reads more like an advertisement than a review.


----------



## CooperDBM

I agree with your comment about using the round side of the base against a straight edge. I often see people recommend the flat side which may seem logical, but if the router rotates for any reason while using the flat side the bit will be pushed away from the straight edge. Can't happen with the round edge, if it stays in contact.

I really like the 611.


----------



## smoker54

I agree with you 100% CooperDBM! That's just common seance. I haven't done a hole lot of routing yet, but your comment is rite. It's easier to keep something round moving against a flat surface then something flat against another flat surface, especially if it's moving.


----------



## CooperDBM

Using the round edge also means that you can rotate the router to suit your grip, view of the bit, etc. I'm not an old hand at routers but this was one of the first things I learned for myself from bad experience.


----------



## runswithscissors

Unless your base plate is dead center, rotating the router while moving it against a guide can throw your cut off. (In other words, if the bit is off center). Best to keep the router in the same orientation through the whole cut.

I do agree with boardsmith that the review sounds like marketing copy.


----------



## runswithscissors

double post-sorry


----------



## Ken90712

Sorry but this feels like a copy and paste for the most part.


----------



## CooperDBM

Good point runs… I do use a centering jig to set the base and probably rotate less than 5-10 degrees, if at all. There's usually a vac hose attached.


----------



## Racer2007

These are all very good routers but I am looking for a 1 3/4 hp with VS and the dual base option to fill a gap in the size's I have. I have a 1 hp 1/4" shank single speed with a fixed base and a 2 1/2 hp with a plunge base and 1/2" shank and VS but I would really like another one in the middle range of these with a 1/2" shank and VS. The compact with VS is nice but I don't want to have to buy a bunch of 1/4" bits since I already have a lot of 1/2" bits and I like the extra size of the 1/2".


----------



## longgone

> Sorry but this feels like a copy and paste for the most part.
> 
> - Ken90712


Agreed..


----------



## wormil

Some folks have writing skills. I once had an employee that was a fantastic writer but was content working as a laborer.


----------



## Unclejimbob

The PORTER-CABLE 9690LR (11 Amp 1-3/4-Horsepower Fixed Base Router with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets) is on clearance at Lowes right now, for just under $54. At that price, I couldn't pass it up, even though I have a perfectly good Ridgid router already. Figure an extra (for a router table) is just what I might need.


----------



## wormil

My local Lowes never has any of those deals. I think the employees snag 'em all.


----------

